# "Masterful! Wonderful!" ZURI by Million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*"Awesome!" "A must-read for animal lovers!"*



*ZURI* is severely wounded by the brutal poachers who *kill her mother*. *Renny Kudrow*, Director of an African *animal orphanage*, and *Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired* veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and *Zuri's rescue almost fails.*

Renny *fears he has made a mistake* hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as *Zuri struggles* valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

*The half-blind little orphan eventually recovers* from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage-*the Kenyan rhino experts,* Jomo and Muthengi; *a local police chief* determined to fight poaching; an elegant and *witty photo safari guide*; Maisie, the *wise elephant*, Doris, *a young elephant,* and *Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.
*
As Zuri-the word means "beautiful" in Swahili-grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite *face their own scarred pasts*. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, *will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?*

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI *will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings-and those who love animals.*

*Based on extensive research,* ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. *Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold* and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of *animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns*-elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruth. . . . . . .

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Meet ZURI & her friends: Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, the young elephant & Boozie, the sprightly trouble-maker!

As ZURI begins, Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya, has just hired a new female vet, Starlite Higgins, over the objections of Kihali's Board of Directors.  When the rescue of an orphaned rhino calf, Zuri, almost fails due to Starlite's sudden panic, Renny thinks he has made a mistake.

Still, the two must work together to save the young rhino's life, a goal that seems impossible because of the severity of her injuries and because she has been traumatized by witnessing her mother's brutal murder by poachers.

Renny's expertise in animal communication and Starlite's medical skills combine in an effort to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.  As Renny and Starlite work together to save the baby rhino's life, they fall in love with the irresistible Zuri—and with each other.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of the black rhino in Africa by poachers. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons.

Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants (also at the orphanage) are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.  ZURI draws on the power of human-animal relationships, the heroic accomplishments of African animal orphanages and the people, foreign and Kenyan, drawn to careers involving wild animals.

ZURI, which means "beautiful" in Swahili, is filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending.  ZURI will appeal to the 71 million American households owning pets, a wide audience of readers who love animals and have personally experienced the intense, mystical bond between humans and animals.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya, is an authority on animal communication. But human communication? Not so much, thinks Starlite Higgins, the new vet he has just hired over the objections of Kihali's Board of Directors. She finds him prickly, remote, critical.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with the rescue of an orphaned rhino calf, Zuri, and almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her and does not hide his disappointment. Starlite, anxious to please and accustomed to professional success, tries unsuccessfully to win his approval. Each hides a terrible secret and, despite their growing attraction, Renny and Starlite remain at odds.

Renny's expertise in interpreting animal thought and emotion combine with Starlite's medical skills to help heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds. Gradually, the orphaned baby rhino overcomes her traumatic memories, and, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. As the dedicated scientist and the brave, resourceful vet fall in love with the irresistible Zuri, their emotional walls fall away. Freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants (also at the orphanage) are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI draws on the power of human-animal relationships, the heroic accomplishments of African animal orphanages, and the people, foreign and Kenyan, drawn to careers involving the care and conservation of wild animals. Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to a wide audience of readers who love animals and have personally experienced the intense, mystical bond between humans and animals.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and YA readers.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Rhinos are on the brink of extinction!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with the rescue of an orphaned rhino calf, Zuri, and almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her and does not hide his disappointment. Starlite, anxious to please and accustomed to professional success, tries unsuccessfully to win his approval. Each hides a terrible secret and, despite their growing attraction, Renny and Starlite remain at odds.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A dedicated scientist and a young vet must put aside their mutual distrust in a struggle to save the life of a lovable but critically injured baby rhino.

Will Renny and Starlite and the dedicated staff at the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya be able to ensure a future for a species at the brink of extinction?

Will Zuri, the baby rhino whose mother was slaughtered by poachers for her horn, survive?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The elephants are the first to know.

Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage, will be the second.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Zuri is an orphaned baby rhino. Her mother was slaughtered by poachers. Will poor, traumatized Zuri survive? Will the people who love her and care for her succeed in saving her life? What difference will a mischievous and sprightly goat named Boozie make?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“ZURI is a must read for animal lovers. An awesome story.” —5-stars

“Masterful!  Zuri, the orphaned baby rhino, triumphs in the end and leaves us with the hope that maybe, just maybe, global awareness will awaken to the fact these are animals to be protected, not murdered.” —5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Another new 5-star review!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Luscious!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Mommy! Mommy!" I signalled but she didn't answer.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

They love the sad little orphan but can they learn to love each other?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New 5-star review:

"Wonderful! A beautiful story of love, strength, and survival in Africa. it is a great read"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Meet Zuri, the beautiful little rhino & her friends, Doris, the elephant, and Boozie, the mischievous goat.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Zuri's friend, Maisie the elephant, says hello!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"Wonderful!" 5-star review

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with the rescue of an orphaned rhino calf, Zuri, but almost fails when veterinarian Starlite Higgins suddenly panics. Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya, fears he has made a mistake hiring her and does not hide his disappointment. Starlite, anxious to please and accustomed to professional success, tries unsuccessfully to win his approval. Each hides a terrible secret and, despite their growing attraction, Renny and Starlite remain at odds.

Renny's expertise in interpreting animal thought and emotion combine with Starlite's medical skills to help heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds. Gradually, the orphaned baby rhino overcomes her traumatic memories, and, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. As the dedicated scientist and the brave, resourceful vet fall in love with the irresistible Zuri, their emotional walls fall away. Freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants (also at the orphanage) are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI draws on the power of human-animal relationships, the heroic accomplishments of African animal orphanages, and the people, foreign and Kenyan, drawn to careers involving the care and conservation of wild animals. Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to a wide audience of readers who love romance, a happy ending and who have personally experienced the intense, mystical bond between humans and animals.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"A must-read" —new 5-star review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Posts: 1749



View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)


ZURI Africa. An orphan. A love story. By NYT bestseller Ruth Harris
« on: May 09, 2012, 08:55:19 AM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove
"Masterful!"  5-star review
"Wonderful!" 5-star review

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with the rescue of an orphaned rhino calf, Zuri, but almost fails when veterinarian Starlite Higgins suddenly panics. Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya, fears he has made a mistake hiring her and does not hide his disappointment. Starlite, anxious to please and accustomed to professional success, tries unsuccessfully to win his approval. Each hides a terrible secret and, despite their growing attraction, Renny and Starlite remain at odds.

Renny's expertise in interpreting animal thought and emotion combine with Starlite's medical skills to help heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds. Gradually, the orphaned baby rhino overcomes her traumatic memories, and, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. As the dedicated scientist and the brave, resourceful vet fall in love with the irresistible Zuri, their emotional walls fall away. Freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants (also at the orphanage) are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI draws on the power of human-animal relationships, the heroic accomplishments of African animal orphanages, and the people, foreign and Kenyan, drawn to careers involving the care and conservation of wild animals. Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to a wide audience of readers who love romance, a happy ending and who have personally experienced the intense, mystical bond between humans and animals.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"Wonderful!" 5-star review

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with the rescue of an orphaned rhino calf, Zuri, but almost fails when veterinarian Starlite Higgins suddenly panics. Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya, fears he has made a mistake hiring her and does not hide his disappointment. Starlite, anxious to please and accustomed to professional success, tries unsuccessfully to win his approval. Each hides a terrible secret and, despite their growing attraction, Renny and Starlite remain at odds.

Renny's expertise in interpreting animal thought and emotion combine with Starlite's medical skills to help heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds. Gradually, the orphaned baby rhino overcomes her traumatic memories, and, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. As the dedicated scientist and the brave, resourceful vet fall in love with the irresistible Zuri, their emotional walls fall away. Freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants (also at the orphanage) are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI draws on the power of human-animal relationships, the heroic accomplishments of African animal orphanages, and the people, foreign and Kenyan, drawn to careers involving the care and conservation of wild animals. Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to a wide audience of readers who love romance, a happy ending and who have personally experienced the intense, mystical bond between humans and animals.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"Wonderful!" 5-star review

A story with an unusual heroine: an adorable orphaned baby rhino. Set in an African, animal orphanage, ZURI is about the two people who love her but need to learn to love each other.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with the rescue of an orphaned rhino calf, Zuri, but almost fails when veterinarian Starlite Higgins suddenly panics. Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya, fears he has made a mistake hiring her and does not hide his disappointment. Starlite, anxious to please and accustomed to professional success, tries unsuccessfully to win his approval. Each hides a terrible secret and, despite their growing attraction, Renny and Starlite remain at odds.

Renny's expertise in interpreting animal thought and emotion combine with Starlite's medical skills to help heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds. Gradually, the orphaned baby rhino overcomes her traumatic memories, and, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. As the dedicated scientist and the brave, resourceful vet fall in love with the irresistible Zuri, their emotional walls fall away. Freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants (also at the orphanage) are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI draws on the power of human-animal relationships, the heroic accomplishments of African animal orphanages, and the people, foreign and Kenyan, drawn to careers involving the care and conservation of wild animals. Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to a wide audience of readers who love romance, a happy ending and who have personally experienced the intense, mystical bond between humans and animals.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review

A story with an unusual heroine: an adorable orphaned baby rhino. Set in an African, animal orphanage, ZURI is about the two people who love her but need to learn to love each other.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with the rescue of an orphaned rhino calf, Zuri, but almost fails when veterinarian Starlite Higgins suddenly panics. Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya, fears he has made a mistake hiring her and does not hide his disappointment. Starlite, anxious to please and accustomed to professional success, tries unsuccessfully to win his approval. Each hides a terrible secret and, despite their growing attraction, Renny and Starlite remain at odds.

Renny's expertise in interpreting animal thought and emotion combine with Starlite's medical skills to help heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds. Gradually, the orphaned baby rhino overcomes her traumatic memories, and, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. As the dedicated scientist and the brave, resourceful vet fall in love with the irresistible Zuri, their emotional walls fall away. Freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants (also at the orphanage) are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI draws on the power of human-animal relationships, the heroic accomplishments of African animal orphanages, and the people, foreign and Kenyan, drawn to careers involving the care and conservation of wild animals. Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to a wide audience of readers who love romance, a happy ending and who have personally experienced the intense, mystical bond between humans and animals.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review
"Awesome!" 5-star review

ZURI is a story with an unusual heroine: a sweet, sad orphaned baby rhino whose Mom is killed by poachers. Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is about the young orphan and two of the people who love her. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, is an expert in animal communication, Starlite Higgins is the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with Zuri’s rescue which almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her but eventually his ability to interpret animal communication combines with Starlite's medical skills to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.

Zuri overcomes her traumatic memories, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother, and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi, a local police chief dedicated to fighting poaching, an elegant and witty safari guide, Maisie, the wise elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat. As Zuri grows and thrives, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away and, freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who have personally experienced the intense, almost mystical bond between humans and animals.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ruth--

You know I enjoyed ZURI so much. If anyone wants to see the feature at Book Luvin' Babes visit http://wp.me/p2nRfW-2a

Dana Taylor


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you, Dana, for the continued support. I very much appreciate it.

The response from readers to ZURI has been extraordinary. Perhaps because it's a love story. Perhaps because it's about caring & kindness & not giving up.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review
"Awesome!" 5-star review

ZURI is a story with an unusual heroine: a sweet, sad orphaned baby rhino whose Mom is killed by poachers. Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is about the young orphan and two of the people who love her. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, is an expert in animal communication, Starlite Higgins is the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with Zuri’s rescue which almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her but eventually his ability to interpret animal communication combines with Starlite's medical skills to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.

Zuri overcomes her traumatic memories, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother, and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi, a local police chief dedicated to fighting poaching, an elegant and witty safari guide, Maisie, the wise elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat. As Zuri grows and thrives, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away and, freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who have personally experienced the intense, almost mystical bond between humans and animals.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review
"Awesome!" 5-star review

ZURI is a story with an unusual heroine: a sweet, sad orphaned baby rhino whose Mom is killed by poachers. Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is about the young orphan and two of the people who love her. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, is an expert in animal communication, Starlite Higgins is the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with Zuri’s rescue which almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her but eventually his ability to interpret animal communication combines with Starlite's medical skills to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.

Zuri overcomes her traumatic memories, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother, and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi, a local police chief dedicated to fighting poaching, an elegant and witty safari guide, Maisie, the wise elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat. As Zuri grows and thrives, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away and, freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who have personally experienced the intense, almost mystical bond between humans and animals.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review
"Awesome!" 5-star review

ZURI is a story with an unusual heroine: a sweet, sad orphaned baby rhino whose Mom is killed by poachers. Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is about the young orphan and two of the people who love her. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, is an expert in animal communication, Starlite Higgins is the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with Zuri’s rescue which almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her but eventually his ability to interpret animal communication combines with Starlite's medical skills to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.

Zuri overcomes her traumatic memories, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother, and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi, a local police chief dedicated to fighting poaching, an elegant and witty safari guide, Maisie, the wise elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat. As Zuri grows and thrives, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away and, freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who have personally experienced the intense, almost mystical bond between humans and animals.

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review
"Awesome!" 5-star review

ZURI is a story with an unusual heroine: a sweet, sad orphaned baby rhino whose Mom is killed by poachers. Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is about the young orphan and two of the people who love her. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, is an expert in animal communication, Starlite Higgins is the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with Zuri’s rescue which almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her but eventually his ability to interpret animal communication combines with Starlite's medical skills to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.

Zuri overcomes her traumatic memories, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother, and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi, a local police chief dedicated to fighting poaching, an elegant and witty safari guide, Maisie, the wise elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat. As Zuri grows and thrives, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away and, freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who have personally experienced the intense, almost mystical bond between humans and animals. 

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review
"Awesome!" 5-star review

ZURI is a story with an unusual heroine: a sweet, sad orphaned baby rhino whose Mom is killed by poachers. Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is about the young orphan and two of the people who love her. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, is an expert in animal communication, Starlite Higgins is the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with Zuri’s rescue which almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her but eventually his ability to interpret animal communication combines with Starlite's medical skills to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.

Zuri overcomes her traumatic memories, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother, and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi, a local police chief dedicated to fighting poaching, an elegant and witty safari guide, Maisie, the wise elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat. As Zuri grows and thrives, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away and, freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who have personally experienced the intense, almost mystical bond between humans and animals. 

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review
"Awesome!" 5-star review

ZURI is a story with an unusual heroine: a sweet, sad orphaned baby rhino whose Mom is killed by poachers. Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is about the young orphan and two of the people who love her. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, is an expert in animal communication, Starlite Higgins is the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with Zuri’s rescue which almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her but eventually his ability to interpret animal communication combines with Starlite's medical skills to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.

Zuri overcomes her traumatic memories, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother, and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi, a local police chief dedicated to fighting poaching, an elegant and witty safari guide, Maisie, the wise elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat. As Zuri grows and thrives, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away and, freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who have personally experienced the intense, almost mystical bond between humans and animals. 

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!"  5-star review
"A must-read!" 5-star review
"Awesome!" 5-star review

ZURI is a story with an unusual heroine: a sweet, sad orphaned baby rhino whose Mom is killed by poachers. Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is about the young orphan and two of the people who love her. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, is an expert in animal communication, Starlite Higgins is the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian.

ZURI—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—begins with Zuri’s rescue which almost fails when Starlite suddenly panics. Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring her but eventually his ability to interpret animal communication combines with Starlite's medical skills to heal Zuri's physical and psychological wounds.

Zuri overcomes her traumatic memories, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother, and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi, a local police chief dedicated to fighting poaching, an elegant and witty safari guide, Maisie, the wise elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat. As Zuri grows and thrives, so, too, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away and, freed from the anchors of the past, they find it more and more difficult to resist their deep feelings for each other.

Filled with drama and danger that lead to a happy ending, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who have personally experienced the intense, almost mystical bond between humans and animals. 

Based on extensive research, the novel's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current scientific findings about animal intelligence and communication underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!" "Awesome!" "A must-read!" "Wonderful!"

Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is the name of a baby rhino orphaned and severely wounded by the brutal poachers who killed her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little rhino eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals and want to protect them.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!" "Awesome!" "A must-read!" "Wonderful!"

Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is the name of a baby rhino orphaned and severely wounded by the brutal poachers who killed her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little rhino eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals and want to protect them.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!" "Awesome!" "A must-read!" "Wonderful!"

Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is the name of a baby rhino orphaned and severely wounded by the brutal poachers who killed her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little rhino eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals and want to protect them.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Masterful!" "Awesome!" "A must-read!" "Wonderful!"




Set in an African animal orphanage, ZURI is the name of a baby rhino orphaned and severely wounded by the brutal poachers who killed her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of the orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little rhino eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals and want to protect them.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if someone you love dies and you have to start over?

"Awesome!" "A must-read!"



ZURI is severely wounded by the brutal poachers who killed her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of an African animal orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little orphan eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## MJMapes-Plummer (Feb 6, 2013)

This looks really interesting, I'll have to take a look. I spent 8 months in Tanzania and learned Kiswahili and also spent a lot of that time working with safari lodges, so this definitely peaks my interest.

N*zuri* sana!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MJ--thank you for your kind words. Your experience in Tanzania sounds fascinating. As I wrote & researched ZURI, I became more & more entranced with the beauty & drama of Africa.

According to my research, ZURI means "beautiful" in Swahili.  Does Nzuri sana convey a similar thought?


----------



## MJMapes-Plummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ruth Harris said:


> MJ--thank you for your kind words. Your experience in Tanzania sounds fascinating. As I wrote & researched ZURI, I became more & more entranced with the beauty & drama of Africa.
> 
> According to my research, ZURI means "beautiful" in Swahili. Does Nzuri sana convey a similar thought?


You're welcome!

Yeah I lived with a tribe right next to the Serengeti for four of those months and helped them grow food for Grumeti lodge. Grumeti, incidently, is working on rehabitlitating the black rhino population in their game reserve. I didn't get to see a rhino because they are only found in the Ngorongoro Conservation Area, which I did not get to visit. Africa is indeed beautiful and entrancing, both its people and its wildlife. I highly recommend visiting if you ever get the change.

_Nzuri sana_ is a response to a greeting, like "Habari ya siku? (how is the day?)" Swahili is a very interesting language in that all its nouns are in certain noun classes: _m/wa_ for humans,_ m/mi_ for trees and natural forces, _u_ for abstract concepts, etc. The _n_ class is for animals, loan words and other words, like _siku_, which means day. Do when you answer the question, "how was your day?" you put the _n_ onto the adject for beautiful, _zuri _to say "It is very beautiful," which is what _nzuri sana_ means. It's a standard response to a standard greeting in Tanzanian Swahili.

Since I lived close to the Serengeti, some of the people I lived with new some poachers and probably could have gotten some poached meat for me (they called it _nyama moro_, bush meat), but I never asked (and wouldn't, of course). I didn't meet any of the poachers personally, but lots of people said they were just poor folks who had been pushed off their ancestral lands when Serengeti National Park was created, which was also true of the people I lived with, who had sacred sites within the park's borders. With no job prospects and little else to make a living for their families, a lot of them turn to poaching. So while I am an avid anti-poacher, I think the Tanzanian government's response to poaching (increasing funding to rangers) is only half the solution. The other half would be helping those pushed off their ancestral land to resettle and find work.

Anyways I have definitely added this to my list of "must read"s!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MJ—Thank you for your reply & for taking the time to explain some of the linguistic structure of Swahili. Extremely interesting. Did you find it difficult to learn? Is the pronunciation a hurdle?

There was a recent article about a seizure of bush meat here in the US. (I don't know where you are.) It's illicitly traded to serve the global African diaspora altho it's said to be dangerous, possibly carrying the ebola virus.  Also said to be fancied my mid-eastern potentates (whatever that means).

Also interesting is your comment re the displaced tribes. Asian demand for ivory & rhino horn has driven prices so high the potential profit is difficult to resist. I was astounded to learn that the illegal traffic in wildlife is third only to weapons & drugs.


----------



## MJMapes-Plummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ruth Harris said:


> MJ-Thank you for your reply & for taking the time to explain some of the linguistic structure of Swahili. Extremely interesting. Did you find it difficult to learn? Is the pronunciation a hurdle?


It was pretty easy, actually. If you just learn the basic grammar, all the words obey it, which makes learning real easy. About the hardest thing for me was noun class agreement between nouns, verbs and adjectives. But altogether, for me Swahili was as easy to learn as Spanish, which I also found extremely easy, both because of the regular grammar and phonetic spelling.

The pronunciation might be difficult for some. There are some words that begin with the ng sound or the ny sound. Swahili also has long vowels, and since we don't have any in English, it was a bit difficult to pronounce them, or differentiate them from short vowels. But all the people I spoke to were very forgiving of my attempts to speak their language and understood me fairly well.



Ruth Harris said:


> There was a recent article about a seizure of bush meat here in the US. (I don't know where you are.) It's illicitly traded to serve the global African diaspora altho it's said to be dangerous, possibly carrying the ebola virus. Also said to be fancied my mid-eastern potentates (whatever that means).
> 
> Also interesting is your comment re the displaced tribes. Asian demand for ivory & rhino horn has driven prices so high the potential profit is difficult to resist. I was astounded to learn that the illegal traffic in wildlife is third only to weapons & drugs.


I can understand that about mid-eastern potentates. Arab people were very involved in organized crime in Tanzania. Sort of like Tanzania's version of the Italian Mafia.

There was an article in National Geographic not too long ago on the wildlife trade. The numbers were staggering. And with that kind of money being thrown around a poor landless, jobless East African is surely going to be tempted to become a supplier.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MJ, Thanks for the info. I didn't know about the Arab mafia in Tanzania. Sounds like a good background for a thriller!

Here's a recent (Jan 19) story about the upswing of rhinos at risk in S. Africa. A sad & desperate story.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/south-africa-vets-struggle-treat-hurt-rhinos


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if someone you love dies and you have to start over?

"Awesome!" "A must-read!"



ZURI is severely wounded by the brutal poachers who kill her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of an African animal orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little orphan eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if someone you love dies and you have to start over?

"Awesome!" "A must-read!"



ZURI is severely wounded by the brutal poachers who kill her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of an African animal orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little orphan eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if someone you love dies and you have to start over?

"Awesome!" "A must-read!"



ZURI is severely wounded by the brutal poachers who kill her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of an African animal orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little orphan eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if someone you love dies and you have to start over?

"Awesome!" "A must-read!"



ZURI is severely wounded by the brutal poachers who kill her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of an African animal orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little orphan eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if someone you love dies and you have to start over?

"Awesome!" "A must-read!"



ZURI is severely wounded by the brutal poachers who kill her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of an African animal orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little orphan eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Awesome!" "A must-read for animal lovers!"



ZURI is severely wounded by the brutal poachers who kill her mother. Renny Kudrow, Director of an African animal orphanage, and Starlite Higgins, the spunky, newly-hired veterinarian, are determined to save her but Starlite panics at a crucial moment and Zuri’s rescue almost fails.

Renny fears he has made a mistake hiring the young vet and does not hide his disappointment as Zuri struggles valiantly to overcome her physical injuries and traumatic memories.

The half-blind little orphan eventually recovers from her wounds, finds vengeance against the criminals who killed her mother and makes friends with the other people and animals at the orphanage—the Kenyan rhino experts, Jomo and Muthengi; a local police chief determined to fight poaching; an elegant and witty photo safari guide; Maisie, the wise elephant, Doris, a young elephant, and Boozie, the affectionate and mischievous goat.

As Zuri—the word means “beautiful” in Swahili—grows and thrives, Renny and Starlite face their own scarred pasts. Their emotional walls fall away but, freed from the anchors of the past, will they be able to resist their deep feelings for each other?

Filled with drama and danger and high emotion, ZURI will appeal to readers who love romance and romantic settings—and those who love animals.

Based on extensive research, ZURI's triggering event is the near-extinction of Africa's black rhino. Rhino horn is now more valuable than gold and the illicit global trade in wild animals is third only to the smuggling of drugs and weapons. Current studies of animal behavior and intelligence underlie ZURI's plot twists and turns—elephants are far more intelligent than once thought and rhinos, with their heightened sense of smell and hearing, have extraordinary memories and bond closely with humans.

ZURI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and older YA readers.


----------

